# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  DL THIÊN NHIÊN : Chuyên Tour SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA Gía Tốt - Xlh: Thy 0937 939190

## dulichthiennhien88

*
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN 
**- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM*
*SIN -MA 6N5D**NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH :
**** SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 557*
*** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
*** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688 
*
*Ngày 1 :

TP.HCM - KUALA LUMPUR
Ăn tối




Trưởng đoàn đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn cột số 12, cổng D2 và làm thủ tục khởi hành trên chuyến bay của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines đi Malaysia.
Quý khách đáp xuống sân bay quốc tế KLIA – Kuala Lumpur. 
Đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Malaysia.
Quý khách khởi hành tham quan: 
- Quảng trường Độc lập (Independence Square).
- Cung điện Hoàng gia (Royal Palace).
- Chụp hình lưu niệm tại Tòa Tháp Đôi (Twin Towers).
- Đài tượng niệm Quốc gia (National Monument).
- Chùa Thiên Hậu (Thien Hau Temple).
Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nhận phòng khách sạn Ancasa (hoặc tương đương), tự do khám phá Kuala Lumpur về đêm.

Ngày 2 :

KUALA LUMPUR - GENTTING - KUALA LUMPUR
Ăn 3 bữa




Đoàn dùng buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi cao nguyên Genting, trên đường đi tham quan: 
- Thành phố mới Putra Jaya (New City), trung tâm hành chính mới của Malaysia.
- Thánh đường Hồi giáo (Putra Jaya Mosque) là một trong những điểm nhấn kiến trúc đặc sắc của Putra Jaya, nằm soi bóng bên hồ Putra, được hoàn thành năm 1999.
- Động Batu (Batu Cave) cao 272 bậc thang, đây là thánh địa của người Malaysia gốc Ấn độ.
- Mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồng hồ miễn thuế (Watch shop).
- Cửa hàng thiếc (Pewter shop).
- Cửa hàng đá quý (Jewelry shop).
- Cửa hàng đặc sản địa phương (Local products).
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. 
Sau đó tham quan Cửa hàng chocolate (Chocolate shop).
Tiếp tục hành trình đến cao nguyên Genting bằng xe hoặc cáp treo đã từng đạt kỷ lục dài nhất Đông Nam Á với 3,3 km. Lý thú khi những chiếc cabin được lẩn khuất trong mây (tùy điều kiện thời tiết cho phép).
Tự do tham quan và vui chơi ở Trung tâm giải trí Theme Park của cao nguyên Genting (chi phí tự túc), đây là một trung tâm vui chơi nổi tiếng, lớn nhất của Malaysia cách thủ đô chỉ 51 km, nằm ở độ cao 1.800 m so với mặt nước biển. 
Đoàn trở về thủ đô Kuala Lumpur, dùng cơm tối và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 3 :

KUALA LUMPUR - MALACCA
Ăn 3 bữa





Đoàn dùng buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn và khởi hành đi Malacca thành phố cổ, thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng của Malaysia.
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan phố cổ Malacca, từng là thuộc địa của Bồ Đào Nha với những di tích cổ kính và đặc sắc như: 
- Nhà thờ Thánh Saint Paul (St. Paul Remain).
- Pháo đài cổ Bồ Đào Nha (Old Fortress).
- Khu phố cổ của người Hoa (Bukit China).
- Đền Cheng Hoon (Cheng Hoon Temple).
Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn Marvelux (hoặc tương đương). Tự do dạo phố đêm


Ngày 4 :

MALACCA - SINGAPORE
Ăn 3 bữa




Đoàn dùng buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi Singapore. Đến cửa khẩu Tuas, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore.
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan:
- Tòa nhà Quốc Hội (Parliament House).
- Công viên sư tử biển (Merlion Park), đây là biểu tượng của đất nước Singapore.
- Nhà hát Victoria, Esplanade nổi tiếng với biểu tượng “trái sầu riêng”.
- Chùa Răng Phật (Buddha Tooth Relic Temple).
Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn Aqueen (hoặc tương đương) nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia một trong những chương trình Night tour về đêm rất hấp dẫn (chi phí tự túc).
Ngày 5 :

SINGAPORE
Ăn 3 bữa




Đoàn dùng buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó, xe đưa đoàn tham quan:
- ​Kỳ quan Gardens by the Bay nổi tiếng với những siêu cây khổng lồ dùng tổng hợp năng lượng và lọc không khí. Đặc biệt, Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng khu phức hợp nhà kính có trang bị hệ thống làm lạnh đã giành giải thưởng Công trình của năm tại Lễ hội Kiến trúc Thế giới 2012. Tại đây, Quý khách có thể nghiên cứu các loài cây từ khắp nơi trên thế giới với khu vườn trong nhà kính mái vòm mang tên“Flower Dome”, “Cloud Forest” (chi phí tự túc).
Tiếp tục tham quan và mua sắm ở:
- Cửa hàng đá quý (Diamond Industry).
- Cửa hàng dầu gió (Harbourmart).
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa với Korean BBQ hấp dẫn. Sau đó khởi hành đi đảo Sentosatham quan:
- Công viên Hải dương, một trong những hồ cá lớn nhất thế giới được UNESCO công nhận (S.E.A. Aquarium) – nơi Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng hơn 100,000 động vật biển thuộc hơn 800 loài khác nhau từ khắp nơi trên Thế giới
- Tiếp tục tham quan Bảo tàng Hàng hải (Maritime Museum), một chương trình hoàn toàn mới lạ và hấp dẫn tại đảo quốc Singapore.
- Chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước với tia lazer hoành tráng ở Trung tâm giải trí và khách sạn hiện đại nhất tại Vịnh Marina (Marina Bay Sands) do tập đoàn Sand Las Vegas của Mỹ đầu tư.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore
Ngày 6 :

SINGAPORE
Ăn 1 bữa




Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại hoặc khám phá Singapore, Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay về TP.HCM. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan tốt đẹp. 



¯ CHUYẾN BAY: 
VN675 SGN-KUL 15:15 - 18 : 05 
VN658 SIN-SGN 20:25 - 21:25
HOAC 
VN659 SGN-SIN 16:35 -19:25
VN684 KUL-SGN 14:00- 14:50

¯ GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM: 
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn. 
2. Bữa ăn theo chương trình.
3. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến. 
4. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.
5. Khách sạn 3* (2 Người/phòng). 
6. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa 210.000.000VNĐ.
8. Quà tặng nón, bao da hộ chiếu.
9. Thuế sân bay 2 nước , Phí an ninh Du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu.

¯ GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 
1. Hộ chiếu. 
2. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (65.000VNĐ / ngày / khách). 
3. Chi phí cá nhân. 
4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (1.160.000VNĐ/ khách) đối với ngoại kiều.

Ø Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi = 75% giá tour người lớn . (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)
Ø Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 40% tổng giá tour chương trình. 
Ø Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình. 
Ø Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.

• (Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
• Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn. 

**Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.
P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms. Hoàng Thy- hoangthy1186 --0937 939190
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
08.62980 666 (Ms.THY)
Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG + TOUR NỘI ĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT

*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH :
Mal Sin 6N: 03/04 = $628- 11,18/04 =$608 – Bay VN
Sin 4N: 10,13,17/04 = 518$
Sin Mal Sin 7N: 06,13,20/04 = $618 – Bay Lion*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

* (*)  DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN nhan khach cac doan (*)*
Mal Sin 6N: 03/04 = $628- 11,18/04 =$608 – Bay VN
Sin 4N: 10,13,17/04 =  518$ 
Sin Mal Sin 7N: 06,13,20/04 = $618 – Bay Lion
*(*) Hotline-THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     28, 30/04  = $ 565-598*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $179 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*
*https://www.facebook.com/naturetourist88?ref=hl*
*http://www.thiennhientourist.blogspot.com/*
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 559*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $179 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH :
** SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI
28/04 = $ 557
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN: 
16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay J*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*** SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI
28/04 = $ 557
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN: 
16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT: 
28/04 = $688*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH :
** SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI
28/04 = $ 557
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN: 
16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT: 
28/04 = $688*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH :
** SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI
28/04 = $ 557
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN: 
16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT: 
28/04 = $688*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN 
**- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM*
*SIN -MA 6N5D**NGÀY KHỞI HÀNH :
** SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI
28/04 = $ 557
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN: 
16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT: 
28/04 = $688*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*(*) THIEN NHIEN (*)*
*  THAI LAN Hotel 4* ,TẶNG THÁI Massage, cưõi Voi; Bãi Biển Mới, Safari world,  Lẩu Suki Royal, Alcazar Show vv...*
*         THAI (5N4D) 27/06 = 6.990000VND* 
*        THAI K.MAI~ BUFFET 86TANG (5N4D) 02, 04, 09, 16, 18, 23, 25, 29/07 = 6.990.000* 
* MAL-SIN 4N THU 5 Hằng Tuần:*
*     $ 485 Khách    * 
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     20,27/06 = $646-4.11.18.25/7=$646*
*  SIN - MALAYSIA - SIN 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     15.22,29/06 = $608*
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  13.20.27/07=$735*
*             3.9.17/08 =$735*
* CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL....) - VÉ MÁY BAY*
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*  09, 12, 14, 19, 21, 26/08 = 7.670.000đ* 
*  02/09 = 7.390.000*
*  9.16.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N:*
*  15.22 /8 = 6.990.000*
*  29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 7.190.000*
*  5.12.16.29/09 = 6.690.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   29/08 (L**Ễ)** = 13.990.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   03.10.17.24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   7.14.21/08 = 10.890.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   17/08 = 13.990.000*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** HONGKONG –2 FREEDAY 5N4D:*
*   30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN:  Van Dang Nhan Khach Cac Doan:*
**** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 5N:*
*   17, 24, 31/10* 
*   07.14.21.28/11= 6 tr690*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 6N:* 
*   28 /10* 
*   11.18.25/11 = 7 tr190*
**** SINGAPORE 4N3D:*
*   23.30 /10 = 10 tr900*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:*
*  24/10 = 12 tr480*
*** *HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*09.13.22/11 = 11.990.000*
* 06/12 =13.390.000*
*   23/12 = 14.990.000*
*   29/12 = 16.290.000*
*** *HONGKONG – MACAU 4N3D:*
*   22/11 = 15 .990.000*
** HONGKONG – Q.CHÂU – T.QUYẾN 5N4D:*
*   13,20.27/11 = 10 .990.000*
*** *TRUONG GIA GIOI 7N :* 
*   11.25/11 = 16.700.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Thu 5 hang tuan: 3 tr190 (visa Cam tang 35usd)*
*LH: Thy 0937939190*

----------

